# What Can't I keep?!? Or use for bait.



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

I've looked at everything like bag limits, but I haven't found anything on what you can maybe catch like crabs that are illegal to use for bait. I'm just curious if there are things that you can come across while surf fishing that should instantly be put back into the water!??!?!? Fishing in Alabama.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Typically if it is regulated it can't be used as bait.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't keep the red snapper. Ever. They are tainted. And they smell up your kitchen bad.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> Don't keep the red snapper. Ever. They are tainted. And they smell up your kitchen bad.


I've heard eating the brings on dementia...hense all the regulation. Protecting us from something I can't remember.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Jacknabox said:


> I've looked at everything like bag limits, but I haven't found anything on what you can maybe catch like crabs that are illegal to use for bait. I'm just curious if there are things that you can come across while surf fishing that should instantly be put back into the water!??!?!? Fishing in Alabama.


About the only thing regulated you will find on the Alabama beaches are blue crab (5" from tip to tip), but you can use some for fishing bait...
http://www.outdooralabama.com/images/file/Crab Handout_Rec_Aug13.pdf

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/


----------

